# Older men with younger women, and older women with younger men



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Can we at least debate this? What is so wrong about an age gap?


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

nothing.......?


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I don't see anything wrong with it, either.

I would have no problem with a 10 year age gap, from my 31 to her 21. I don't see anything wrong with that.

Any more of a gap, though, is troublesome.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

People are taught from an increasingly young age to judge other people, and they start judging people naturally anyway, but then prejudices are piled on top as you get older.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

I want to date an 18 year old


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> I don't see anything wrong with it, either.
> 
> I would have no problem with a 10 year age gap, from my 31 to her 21. I don't see anything wrong with that.
> 
> Any more of a gap, though, is troublesome.


You say there isn't a problem but then you say it depends on how many years they differ. That's wishy washy. Doesn't matter if she were 20 and he were 80. I believe Viagra is covered by medicare.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

it depends on what the age gap is.


----------



## Necroline (Jun 1, 2011)

Whatever makes you happy, I guess. I could see why it would start to get weird when one person starts being old enough to be the other person's parent.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

nubly said:


> You say there isn't a problem but then you say it depends on how many years they differ. That's wishy washy. Doesn't matter if she were 20 and he were 80. I believe Viagra is covered by medicare.


I'm talking about personal preferences, for me.

Under drinking age seems problematic, and over 40 seems too old. So somewhere between 21-39.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Seems a lot of the deleted threads have something in common. Me posting in them. So Im gonna refrain from debating, arguing or even posting in this thread, not including this post. Apologies for possibly being a cause to thread deletions.


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

nubly said:


> I believe Viagra is covered by medicare.


:lol


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I actually don't need Viagra.


----------



## AnonymousShmonomyous (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm kind of on the fence about it. Everyone wants youth and beauty, men and women. So it is natural to want that in a partner, but when I see a "cougar" it kinda grosses me out and when I see one of those "sugar daddy types" I feel the same reaction. Truth is, you cant tell what goes on in someone else's relationship so if there is a genuine connection (and even if there isn't) they should be able to live their lives without constant scrutiny and ridicule.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

There's nothing wrong with it. 

Some people have a stick in their *** about it, and that's all there is to it. If there's any "wrong" in the subject, it would be these people.

Let those who consent to each other, do whatever they want with each other, and let's have everyone else stay the f*** out of their business. 

OK? OK.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Why do you care about random people's opinions. Do what you want as long as it's legal.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

I know a guy who is 109 and his wife is only 87!:eek
http://thetimes-tribune.com/news/leo-moskovitz-takes-the-cake-on-his-109th-birthday-1.1597925


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

diamondheart89 said:


> Why do you care about random people's opinions.


I am guessing it has to do with the cries of "_creep_", "_exploitation_", and "_taking advantage of girls_" whenever this subject comes up around here, like the guy is a criminal deviant for following what are basic biological urges.

Would you be OK with being falsely labeled as a criminal deviant?


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Just Lurking said:


> I am guessing it has to do with the cries of "_creep_", "_exploitation_", and "_taking advantage of girls_" whenever this subject comes up around here, like the guy is a criminal deviant for following what are basic biological urges.
> 
> Would you be OK with being falsely labeled as a criminal deviant?


Don't recall anyone calling him a criminal deviant. And I personally don't care what random people say about my relationships. You can't force people to change their opinions. I do think 60 year olds who date teenagers or people on their 20s are creepy and nothing will change my mind on that. :stu That's why it's an opinion, it's subjective to people's experiences in life.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Just Lurking said:


> I am guessing it has to do with the cries of "_creep_", "_exploitation_", and "_taking advantage of girls_" whenever this subject comes up around here, like the guy is a criminal deviant for following what are basic biological urges.
> 
> Would you be OK with being falsely labeled as a criminal deviant?


Exactly.

Under my previous name, I asked, when I was 29, if it was appropriate to make a move on a 19 year old woman who was flirting with me. The replies made it sound like it was a 9 year old girl, instead of a 19 year old girl.

I get called creepy enough. I don't need someone to think I'm creepy for being attracted to them. I was creepy at 19 around 19 year old girls, and now apparently I'm an old man at 31 who looks at 19 year old girls.

It's pathetic. I call it the loser paradox. You become a loser and grow up to be what's considered a pervert.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

A lot of people have a problem with an older guy dating a younger woman because they believe the guy might be taking advantage of the her. (Even though she is legally an adult and old enough to make her own decisions and judgment.) YES, that happens sometimes. It can also happen when two people of the same age are dating though.

And some argue that older guys are at completely different stages of life than a younger girl, so what could they possibly have in common. Well what if they both have SA? I believe 30 year old virgin male and a 19 year old virgin female who share the same hobbies could very well be in a healthy relationship with eachother. Even with 11 years apart, they may share similar life experiences and similarities in their LACK of life experiences.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


> A lot of people have a problem with an older guy dating a younger woman because they believe the guy might be taking advantage of the her. (Even though she is legally an adult and old enough to make her own decisions and judgment.) YES, that happens sometimes. It can also happen when two people of the same age are dating though.
> 
> And some argue that older guys are at completely different stages of life than a younger girl, so what could they possibly have in common. Well what if they both have SA? I believe 30 year old virgin male and a 19 year old virgin female who share the same hobbies could very well be in a healthy relationship with eachother. Even with 11 years apart, they may share similar life experiences and similarities in their LACK of life experiences.


I agree with this. If people are of a similar mental/emotional age, those relationships tend to be healthier than ones where one person has a clear advantage.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I believe the concern with age is usually a question of one's emotional state rather than their sense of physical traits. To insist that individuals tend to justify and confuse their more so abstract urge by highlighting differences in physical tendencies would be to surface an argument I respect. 

Is there something "wrong" with age gaps? No. Even if a person's preference in age stems from the desire to exploit, I wouldn't say it's by default a bad thing. The question would have to be more specific to realize the wrong. 

Such preferences may disrupt the comfort of others for reasons beneath the ethical.

Ultimately, owning such superficial barriers can't be productive in the act of mating...
or maybe simplifying the act has an opposite effect.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

The Coolest said:


> I believe the concern with age is usually a question of one's emotional state rather than their sense of physical traits. To insist that individuals tend to justify and confuse their more so abstract urge by highlighting differences in physical tendencies would be to surface an argument I respect.
> 
> Is there something "wrong" with age gaps? No. Even if a person's preference in age stems from the desire to exploit, I wouldn't say it's by default a bad thing. The question would have to be more specific to realize the wrong.
> 
> Such preferences may disrupt the comfort of others for reasons beneath the ethical.


So you feel that the intention of exploitation is not wrong? :sus Go on.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

diamondheart89 said:


> Don't recall anyone calling him a criminal deviant. And I personally don't care what random people say about my relationships. You can't force people to change their opinions. I do think 60 year olds who date teenagers or people on their 20s are creepy and nothing will change my mind on that. :stu That's why it's an opinion, it's subjective to people's experiences in life.


60 is your cutoff? Mine is 40. It gets trickier to decide what is creepy when the younger the older person, but I don't think it's a coincidence that most of the males who specifically want to date younger females use the words "****s" and "feminists" a lot.



Just_Lurking said:


> I am guessing it has to do with the cries of "_creep_", "_exploitation_", and "_taking advantage of girls_" whenever this subject comes up around here, like the guy is a criminal deviant for following what are basic biological urges.


A guy who's just following these apparent "basic biological urges" will go after any girl who's old enough to get pregnant - in North America 2013, around 9-12 years old. Most people don't do that because they've been conditioned to think it's sick and they know they'll get in legal trouble for it.

I don't know if older males who go after 18-year-olds since are criminal deviants since it's legally OK for 2 legal adults to have a consensual sexual relationship, but I suspect what they do have less to do with biological urges than society's idea of beauty and and just people's ******* tendency to do what they want as long as they can get away with it.



mezzoforte said:


> And some argue that older guys are at completely different stages of life than a younger girl, so what could they possibly have in common. Well what if they both have SA? I believe 30 year old virgin male and a 19 year old virgin female who share the same hobbies could very well be in a healthy relationship with eachother. Even with 11 years apart, they may share similar life experiences and similarities in their LACK of life experiences.


If a 30-year-old has the life experience and mindset of the average 19-year-old, maybe his biggest concern shouldn't be looking for a date.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

^^ Yeah, I was thinking that. Is it really good for a 19 year old to date a socially and emotionally stunted 30 year old? :um

What a way to start off your romantic life. 

Cause even if you stay in your room for 10 years from age 20 to 30, when you come out you won't be a normal 20 year old. You will be a 30 year old with major issues. I know this because I barely left my room from age 12-17 and when I finally started getting out of the house daily, I was definitely not a 13 year old anymore. I was an 18 year old who just really out of it.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

jollysaintold said:


> 60 is your cutoff? Mine is 40. It gets trickier to decide what is creepy when the younger the older person, but I don't think it's a coincidence that most of the males who specifically want to date younger females use the words "****s" and "feminists" a lot.
> 
> A guy who's just following these apparent "basic biological urges" will go after any girl who's old enough to get pregnant - in North America 2013, around 9-12 years old. Most people don't do that because they've been conditioned to think it's sick and they know they'll get in legal trouble for it.
> 
> ...





komorikun said:


> ^^ Yeah, I was thinking that. Is it really good for a 19 year old to date a socially and emotionally stunted 30 year old? :um
> 
> What a way to start off your romantic life.
> 
> Cause even if you stay in your room for 10 years from age 20 to 30, when you come out you won't be a normal 20 year old. You will be a 30 year old with major issues.


You two make an interesting point I didn't consider earlier. A relationship based around so many issues most likely would not be healthy or emotionally fulfilling. But then, they have to start somewhere right?


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

diamondheart89 said:


> So you feel that the intention of exploitation is not wrong? :sus Go on.


I believe you can exploit in good nature, in doing so yielding benefits to both parties. To exploit your preferences isn't to exploit your naivete and to exploit your naivete isn't to encourage unwanted effects. What is a wrong that causes no harm?

Discussing the matter of whether insecure older adults aiming to manipulate and control in areas ill-favored to the inexperienced young adult seems the more appropriate discussion.

...I know that the word "exploit" is usually used to symbolize something harmful. I chose to be a smart aleck, don't mind me =P


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

The Coolest said:


> I believe you can exploit in good nature, in doing so yielding benefits to both parties. To exploit your preferences isn't to exploit your naivete and to exploit your naivete isn't to encourage unwanted effects. What is a wrong that causes no harm?
> 
> Discussing the matter of whether insecure older adults aiming to manipulate and control in areas ill-favored to the inexperienced young adult seems the more appropriate discussion.
> 
> ...I know that the word "exploit" is usually used to symbolize something harmful. I chose to be a smart aleck, don't mind me =P


:twak

Unacceptable.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

WT if you make one more thread on this topic you're going to be 40 before you know it and looking for a 14 year old.

Just do it already before you get older!!!!

Sheesh

I for one........have done the older thing, MAJOR DOWNER.

I haven't done the younger thing as I tend to like men who are able to grow facial and body hair.

I like them....just right....ripe men of their 20s, nothing beats them!!


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

jollysaintold said:


> A guy who's just following these apparent "basic biological urges" will go after any girl who's old enough to get pregnant - in North America 2013, around 9-12 years old. Most people don't do that because they've been conditioned to think it's sick and they know they'll get in legal trouble for it.


That's great and all, but misses the point: Just because a male is seeking a younger, *legal* partner, that doesn't automatically make him a "creep" who's seeking to "exploit" or "take advantage of girls". All they are doing is following what nature intended in the first place.

Males, for the longest time in the game of courtship, have been the 'chasers' in our society, and, quite naturally, are going to be most inclined to pursue those age groups that include the most fertile, youthful, and healthy.

It's *natural attraction*, not something to be *ashamed of*.



jollysaintold said:


> I don't know if older males who go after 18-year-olds since are criminal deviants since it's legally OK for 2 legal adults to have a consensual sexual relationship, but I suspect what they do have less to do with biological urges than society's idea of beauty and and just people's ******* tendency to do what they want as long as they can get away with it.


Where is the logic here?

Let's see... Pursuing someone who I'm naturally attracted to? ...Or pursuing someone because "society tells me to" or because "I think I can get away with it?" Hmm... Which one's going to win out...



jollysaintold said:


> If a 30-year-old has the life experience and mindset of the average 19-year-old, maybe his biggest concern shouldn't be looking for a date.


This smells of baseless, generalizing judgements. Check yourself.

As has already been mentioned, they have to start somewhere.

And I repeat -



Just Lurking said:


> Let those who consent to each other, do whatever they want with each other, and let's have everyone else stay the f*** out of their business.


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

5 years younger has been the maximum of a girl ive dated. most of my exes are younger. with the exception of 2. 1 was one year older and the 2nd was 2 years older.

dont see anything wrong with it


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Just Lurking said:


> I am guessing it has to do with the cries of "_creep_", "_exploitation_", and "_taking advantage of girls_" whenever this subject comes up around here, like the guy is a criminal deviant for following what are basic biological urges.
> 
> Would you be OK with being falsely labeled as a criminal deviant?





diamondheart89 said:


> Why do you care about random people's opinions. Do what you want as long as it's legal.


I believe you were the one using the word "creepy" in the last thread.

It's based on the *patronizing sexist assumption* that women don't know what's best for themselves and are innocent naive creatures that an "experienced" man is going to exploit. It's not about what the woman wants; it's about strangers judging a woman for what she *should want*, as if she can't make up her own mind. That's why no cares about a younger man with an older woman. Society assumes adult men are capable of making their own decisions, but not adult women.

If she's a consenting adult, then she can make her own decisions about how much they have "in common" and whether or not she is attracted to him.



Just Lurking said:


> There's nothing wrong with it.
> 
> Some people have a stick in their *** about it, and that's all there is to it. If there's any "wrong" in the subject, it would be these people.
> 
> ...





mezzoforte said:


> A lot of people have a problem with an older guy dating a younger woman because they believe the guy might be taking advantage of the her. (Even though she is legally an adult and old enough to make her own decisions and judgment.) YES, that happens sometimes. It can also happen when two people of the same age are dating though.
> 
> And some argue that older guys are at completely different stages of life than a younger girl, so what could they possibly have in common. Well what if they both have SA? I believe 30 year old virgin male and a 19 year old virgin female who share the same hobbies could very well be in a healthy relationship with eachother. Even with 11 years apart, they may share similar life experiences and similarities in their LACK of life experiences.


This.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

arnie said:


> I believe you were the one using the word "creepy" in the last thread.
> 
> It's based on the *patronizing sexist assumption* that women don't know what's best for themselves and are innocent naive creatures that an "experienced" man is going to exploit. It's not about what the woman wants; it's about strangers judging a woman for what she *should want*, as if she can't make up her own mind. That's why no cares about a younger man with an older woman. Society assumes adult men are capable of making their own decisions, but not adult women.
> 
> ...


Not necessarily women. I believe I said younger people tend to be easily exploitable by older people who have a considerable advantage over them. It has less to do with gender than it does age and maturity. The difference isn't due to gender therefore your argument that it's sexist is off the mark. It's due to lack of life experience rather than some inherent weakness women possess exclusively.

I said it was creepy when a 60 year old is with a 20 year old. Anyway, my thinking something is creepy is hardly keeping anyone from doing as they like.


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

I don't think there's anything wrong with it. If they're both mature and they're in love with the person for the right reasons, I say go for it. I'm 30 years old and I myself have always been attracted to younger men. I relate to them a lot more, I'm like a big kid and I love playing video games and having fun. Every one has different opinions about this. Lots of people asked me why I like younger men and I'm just more attracted to them than a older man.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Nothing really, but when people are 20 or 30 years apart it tends to look like money must be involved.

I know most of the time in a relationship women are usually younger than men, because women are usually more mature than men their own age and want someone slightly older who will hopefully be equally mature, but if I ever have a girlfriend I would prefer that she is the same age as me, because I think that personally I am as mature as women my age, actually more so in a lot of cases...


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

It's about the huge difference in life situation/experiences. Sure there are exceptions, but I guess it's fair to say that a 18-year-old and 30-year-old (for example) are in different stages of their life.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Personally i would not try to be in a relationship with a woman who is more than 5 years younger (i am 34). Some common ground in this manner can help you co-exist. 
A 10 year gap (assuming they are both not older than 40) is not good, in my view, and beyond that obviously is even more problematic.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

komorikun said:


> ^^ Yeah, I was thinking that. Is it really good for a 19 year old to date a socially and emotionally stunted 30 year old? :um
> 
> What a way to start off your romantic life.
> 
> *Cause even if you stay in your room for 10 years from age 20 to 30, when you come out you won't be a normal 20 year old. You will be a 30 year old with major issues. * I know this because I barely left my room from age 12-17 and when I finally started getting out of the house daily, I was definitely not a 13 year old anymore. I was an 18 year old who just really out of it.


Yeah, I agree. Many people seem to turn a blind eye to this fact.

I don't care if people date older or younger, but when you start targeting a certain age group, almost "getting off" to the fact that they are a certain age(talking about "firm bodies" and crap) I personally think it gets... pedobear-ish(even if the guys/girls are legal). But... I guess it's just another way of objectifying.

I'm personally more attracted to younger, or young-looking, guys, appearance-wise, so I get it. But it's not some conscious choice where I rule out older guys. And it's not because I'm inexperienced or lack confidence with older guys. I'm not drawn to younger guys because they seem naive, or anything like that.

Being a woman, I've been that girl who've endured inappropriate, disgusting comments and grabs from sleazy, much older men(and seen much of it around me). And I'm not the only one. I think that's why many women react more suspiciously towards "dirty old men". I know that there are guys who experience similar things. But let's be honest here... it's way more common for men to do this. Women, on average, are not attracted to younger men(unlike me). At least not openly.


----------



## The Patriot (Nov 15, 2012)

Absolutely nothing. Personally I love older women, hence my nickname Chad The Cad, all the women I've crushed on have been older than me with the exception of school mates, one was younger another was slightly older, my only long term relationship to this date is 6 years my senior and age doesn't matter to us. 

For some people age is this huge situation for others the age gap isn't a big deal. I have had feelings for women well into their 40's I know alot of them are old enough to be my mom but there's something I love about older women, who hasn't had a crush on their teacher, mom's friend, older sisters friend etc? most if not all of us have at one time or another. 

If an older woman wants to go for a younger man I say go for it, do what makes you happy and same with older men and younger women, if in any other life time someone younger then me was interested in me and I felt the same way I would go for it.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

Faust was supposedly 40+ and Gretchen younger. 









I doubt an enlightened age difference exists, or that I could anticipate exploitation with numbers alone after a certain age. One could probably reverse this picture and add or subtract years on either side.

I feel my idealism on this subject may go on to justify atrocities. Am I responsible for that though? lol.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

The way I see it, I am already battling the odds. I don't want it to be tougher for me than it already is, by limiting myself. 

There is the advantage that I look young, so there's that, I guess? But unless I lie about my age, I really will have a problem if she doesn't like older men.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> What is so wrong about an age gap? Any more of a gap, though, is troublesome.


To you maybe. Maybe not to others. Lots of people use the a = 1/2 x + 7 rule. I like the a = 1/2 rule myself.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> The way I see it, I am already battling the odds. I don't want it to be tougher for me than it already is, by limiting myself.
> 
> There is the advantage that I look young, so there's that, I guess? But unless I lie about my age, I really will have a problem if she doesn't like older men.


 Ok - it's about you wanting to bang younger chicks then? If you look younger GOOD. Just don't tell her you lied about your age until AFTER the sex. I lied about my age by ONE little year to a girl on a dating site and that was too much for her.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

scarpia said:


> Ok - it's about you wanting to bang younger chicks then? If you look younger GOOD. Just don't tell her you lied about your age until AFTER the sex. I lied about my age by ONE little year to a girl on a dating site and that was too much for her.


It's about me wanting to date younger girls, not just the sex.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

diamondheart89 said:


> Not necessarily women. I believe I said younger people tend to be easily exploitable by older people who have a considerable advantage over them. It has less to do with gender than it does age and maturity. The difference isn't due to gender therefore your argument that it's sexist is off the mark. It's due to lack of life experience rather than some inherent weakness women possess exclusively.
> 
> *I said it was creepy when a 60 year old is with a 20 year old.* Anyway, my thinking something is creepy is hardly keeping anyone from doing as they like.


I agree with that. That's why I don't really believe in the age is just number saying. I think that is too much of an age gap


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

So I'm creepy if I date younger girls, who are as inexperienced as I am...

And I'm creepy if I date women my own age, who are more experienced than I am, and will judge me for it...

Again, I should become a priest. It's not like I'll ever have a sexual life.


----------



## Testsubject (Nov 25, 2013)

I don't see a problem with it. Can't change what you are attracted it. You can hide it and never act on it, but in the end you will still feel the attraction when you see someone that meets your standards young or old.


----------



## noiseyy (Dec 16, 2013)

It really doesn't matter, as long as they're both of legal age. I suppose there's stereotypes to be dealt with, especially if one person is in a much better financial state than the other.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> So I'm creepy if I date younger girls, who are as inexperienced as I am...
> 
> And I'm creepy if I date women my own age, who are more experienced than I am, and will judge me for it...
> 
> Again, I should become a priest. It's not like I'll ever have a sexual life.


This is why I told you to do as you like in the first place. Why are you asking random people's opinions and then complaining when they don't agree with your wants/desires? Seems a bit odd. Do you want everyone to tell you you're justified in wanting to date 19 year olds? No one here is ruler of the world, therefore nothing they say carries any authority. Do what you want. Just stop focusing on getting everyone to approve of it.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah, nothing is stopping you OP. If you want younger women then go for it, I don't think our opinions should matter.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> So I'm creepy if I date younger girls, who are as inexperienced as I am...
> 
> And I'm creepy if I date women my own age, who are more experienced than I am, and will judge me for it...
> 
> Again, I should become a priest. It's not like I'll ever have a sexual life.


 Just bang some hookers. I did and I feel fine.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

I don't think there's anything wrong with age gaps, it's just disappointing that in our sexist culture it's almost always older man younger woman, even in this thread that's immediately what you all jumped to discussing despite the title being inclusive of both.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

scarpia said:


> Just bang some hookers. I did and I feel fine.


Some people would rather not contribute to the sex slave trade.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

TicklemeRingo said:


>


aahahaha oh my god



diamondheart89 said:


> This is why I told you to do as you like in the first place. Why are you asking random people's opinions and then complaining when they don't agree with your wants/desires? Seems a bit odd. Do you want everyone to tell you you're justified in wanting to date 19 year olds? No one here is ruler of the world, therefore nothing they say carries any authority. Do what you want. Just stop focusing on getting everyone to approve of it.


I agree.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

diamondheart89 said:


> This is why I told you to do as you like in the first place. Why are you asking random people's opinions and then complaining when they don't agree with your wants/desires? Seems a bit odd. Do you want everyone to tell you you're justified in wanting to date 19 year olds? No one here is ruler of the world, therefore nothing they say carries any authority. Do what you want. Just stop focusing on getting everyone to approve of it.


Yeah, I suppose so.


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

Gwynevere said:


> I don't think there's anything wrong with age gaps, it's just disappointing that in our sexist culture it's almost always older man younger woman, even in this thread that's immediately what you all jumped to discussing despite the title being inclusive of both.


Sexist? Nope. Biology? Yes.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I actually had a cougar try an online relationship with me at 20 years old. She was 45. So I was okay going the other way, when I was young.

I say online relationship, because besides phone calls, video calling, and emails, nothing existed. And girls my own age were pretending that I didn't exist.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

Euripides said:


> Sexist? Nope. Biology? Yes.


Got proof?


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

Gwynevere said:


> Got proof?


All I'm saying is that there's an underlying biological aspect to this. Older woman x younger man goes against ancient evolutionary instinct (older man x younger woman), which in turn makes it less common. Obviously, not everyone behaves like a mindless slave to this stale scientific argument, but it does, I believe, offer an explanation as to the ongoing prevalence of the one variety over the other, very generally speaking.

I'm obviously not against equality and all that. Quite the contrary. But some things are just deeper than mere societal issues and can't just be casually slapped on the label of 'sexist' in that sense, imo. When the individual freedom of doing what one pleases in that regard is impaired, prevented, spoken out against or when there is dogma, disgust, stereotyping, etc., then it becomes truly sexist.

But anyway, what's important here is:



diamondheart89 said:


> This is why I told you to do as you like in the first place. Why are you asking random people's opinions and then complaining when they don't agree with your wants/desires? Seems a bit odd. Do you want everyone to tell you you're justified in wanting to date 19 year olds? No one here is ruler of the world, therefore nothing they say carries any authority. Do what you want. Just stop focusing on getting everyone to approve of it.


^ This.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

Euripides said:


> All I'm saying is that there's an underlying biological aspect to this.


Again, where's your proof?


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Gwynevere said:


> Again, where's your proof?





YourTango.com said:


> It's been well established that women are attracted to older guys. That's not to say that it's common for a 25-year girl to date a 60-year-old man. What is common though is for 20 year old women to date men in their 30's and 30 year old women to date men in their 40's and so on. What causes women to behave in this manner?
> 
> Many young and modern women shun the thought of adopting the role as a mother figure and household provider. Having said that, instinct, be it maternal or a call by mother nature, plays a significant role in eventually gravitating a woman toward finding a husband or companion to be.
> 
> ...


http://www.yourtango.com/201182251/why-are-more-girls-dating-older-guys


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

Oh yeah, cuz that site looks super legit....

How about a peer reviewed journal? If it's been "well established" certainly you can provide some research on that easily...


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Older men are supposed to be attracted to younger women. We have hot bods. 

Older woman with younger men? Their preference- much worse things could happen in a relationship, rather than focusing on the age difference and crying about that.

Age =/= experience or maturity. Merely involves how many days you've been alive since birth. Not as enormous of a deal as people make it out to be.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Actually less young women are dating older men. The age gap between men and women at first marriage has decreased over the years. Now there is less than a 2 year difference on average.

http://www.infoplease.com/ipa/A0005061.html


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Gwynevere said:


> Oh yeah, cuz that site looks super legit....
> 
> How about a peer reviewed journal? If it's been "well established" certainly you can provide some research on that easily...


So be it.



ScienceDaily.com said:


> Research in the theory of evolution includes a number of accepted theories about how men and women choose their partners. Among the more established ones is that men place more emphasis on attractive appearance, whereas resources and social status are more important to women.
> 
> By examining lonely hearts advertisements, researchers at the University of Gothenburg and the University of Oxford have now tested how valid these presumed preferences are when modern individuals choose partners.
> 
> ...


http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2008/12/081204074654.htm


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> So be it.
> 
> http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2008/12/081204074654.htm


Still no. The claim is not 'women date older partners' the claim is 'that there's an underlying biological aspect to this.'

Try again...


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Actually less young women are dating older men. The age gap between men and women at first marriage has decreased over the years. Now there is less than a 2 year difference on average.
> 
> http://www.infoplease.com/ipa/A0005061.html


Right on. The age gap is just societal sexism due to women earning less/employment discrimination as well as birth control access. As we get closer to equality, the age gap falls.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Gwynevere said:


> Right on. The age gap is just societal sexism due to women earning less/employment discrimination as well as birth control access. As we get closer to equality, the age gap falls.


You'll notice that especially in poor countries there is a big age gap. Poverty forces women to marry much older men.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Gwynevere said:


> Right on. The age gap is just societal sexism due to women earning less/employment discrimination as well as birth control access. As we get closer to equality, the age gap falls.


Oh give me a break. 

Giving women more power might make it harder for men to date younger women, but they still will want to. American Beauty the movie shows that guys get older, but they still find the same types of girls attractive.

Now, whether or not it is socially acceptable to date a younger woman is debatable, but debating whether or not a man would do it, if given the chance, is ludacris. Of course he would.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> Oh give me a break.
> 
> Giving women more power might make it harder for men to date younger women, but they still will want to. American Beauty the movie shows that guys get older, but they still find the same types of girls attractive.
> 
> Now, whether or not it is socially acceptable to date a younger woman is debatable, but debating whether or not a man would do it, if given the chance, is ludacris. Of course he would.


Oh no, I've no doubt guys would be attracted to younger women, just as women are attracted to younger guys! Youth is a positive quality to BOTH men and women.

What was being argued is that specific dynamic - older man younger woman - being biological.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Gwynevere said:


> Oh no, I've no doubt guys would be attracted to younger women, just as women are attracted to younger guys! Youth is a positive quality to BOTH men and women.
> 
> What was being argued is that specific dynamic - older man younger woman - being biological.


That's a bunch of horse****.

It's really biological for both genders to be attracted to younger partners. But the study I posted argued that women, more often than men, date older because it is more convenient for them financially.


----------



## Terranaut (Jul 11, 2013)

Nothing wrong as long as both are adults. I never boffed a minor even when I was a minor and am not about to start. My last g/f was 43 and I 56. But I don't look my age--I don't have a single wrinkle on my face (at least yet anyway).


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I'm not attracted to going to jail, so no minors. Although it's always been hard to tell the difference between a 16 year old and an 18 year old, even when I was around that age.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> That's a bunch of horse****.
> 
> It's really biological for both genders to be attracted to younger partners. But the study I posted argued that women, more often than men, date older because it is more convenient for them financially.


So then you agree with, there's nothing biological that makes women date older men, it's just a matter of a sexist society not giving them opportunities to seek partners they'd be more attracted to.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> Now, whether or not it is socially acceptable to date a younger woman is debatable, but debating whether or not a man would do it, if given the chance, is ludacris. Of course he would.


Not really. Have sex with her? Maybe. Date her? Not all men want a younger woman. As has been said in this thread, having an age gap can mean that the two people won't have similar interests. I wouldn't want to date someone that is 20 years old because chances are she'll like different things than I do. However, I would have a one night stand with her.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Gwynevere said:


> So then you agree with, there's nothing biological that makes women date older men, it's just a matter of a sexist society not giving them opportunities to seek partners they'd be more attracted to.


I wouldn't necessarily call it sexist. I'd call it insane.

People should date whoever they want, as long as it's legal. I actually think it's less of a problem for me to date a 19 year old girl, than if I were dating a 31 year old man (and was gay.)

Some things are yet not evened out. As well, the American prison system is chock full of 19 year olds who were dating their 16 year old girlfriends in high school, and as soon as they became legal, it was illegal for them to be in a relationship together.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

komorikun said:


> You'll notice that especially in poor countries there is a big age gap. Poverty forces women to marry much older men.


In other countries, like Saudi Arabia and India, families want to have more women than men sometimes, because they marry off them at a young age which gets the family a 'brides price', which is usually like a lot of money, or valuable supplies like goats. So if a family where to have 3 women and 1 man, they would have to pay 1 brides price, but get 2 brides price in return, so they pretty much make money.

This practice is wrong, but it's still present in many countries. Usually the family signs the rights to the bride away at a very young age so the marriage age difference is big.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Zeppelin said:


> In other countries, like Saudi Arabia and India, families want to have more women than men sometimes, because they marry off them at a young age which gets the family a 'brides price', which is usually like a lot of money, or valuable supplies like goats. So if a family where to have 3 women and 1 man, they would have to pay 1 brides price, but get 2 brides price in return, so they pretty much make money.
> 
> This practice is wrong, but it's still present in many countries. Usually the family signs the rights to the bride away at a very young age so the marriage age difference is big.


In India I think they have dowries. That's the reverse of a bride price. I think you got it mixed up. But yeah, I think they do marry off women young for financial reasons.


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

Well as a 48 never married man, I see more and more younger women getting married to older men. I think because of the stability, security, and emotional maturity. I won't lie... young women are gorgeous, and I want one !!

I have been looking for a wife around 28 to 35, because I will treat them better than their counterparts their age. I am retired, and can spend more time with her, and attend to her needs. I am financially secure, and have a good home. 

And I will be getting sick soon, and I with need someone that can care for me. And I don't want to die alone. And after I am gone they can move on to live a comfortable life.


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

Gwynevere said:


> Again, where's your proof?


Eh, I'm not about to search through databases of scientific essays (cause at the moment I'm far too busy procrastinating on my own, sadly) but might I suggest a reading of Darwin as a start? There's several more modern theories that support this alongside well established ones.

But again, just to be clear, all I'm saying is that this is a factor (not the only one) that, when looking at humans _in the long run_, helps to explain on the broadest, most global, most basic level _why_ today the one variety is more prevalent than the other (for now). Societal developments often have 'real world' catalysts that have roots going way back. The mere _existence_ of which is in this case not 'sexist' per se, I would say, but fact. _How we deal_ with them as a society and as individuals, however, obviously can be. I'm just hesitant of slapping on a 'sexist' label on things casually/too quickly.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Zeppelin said:


> In other countries, like Saudi Arabia and India, families want to have more women than men sometimes, because they marry off them at a young age which gets the family a 'brides price', which is usually like a lot of money, or valuable supplies like goats. So if a family where to have 3 women and 1 man, they would have to pay 1 brides price, but get 2 brides price in return, so they pretty much make money.
> 
> This practice is wrong, but it's still present in many countries. Usually the family signs the rights to the bride away at a very young age so the marriage age difference is big.


Heh, being Indian, this is quite the news to me. Actually no, the concept of dowry exists in India, bride price exists in the middle east. Dowry is where families have to pay the groom's family money when they marry their daughters off. Supposedly this was to help the daughter set up her household but in practice it's become a bribe for the in-laws treating your daughter well/agreeing to the marriage. It has contributed to the practice of aborting female babies, because poor families can't afford to pay dowry to marry their daughters off. Now there aren't enough women in many parts of the country for the men to be able to marry, so many remain single and have no choice. The results of patriarchy in practice.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

-10/+10 age gap is all I work with. So I'm pretty flexible. But i mean if all about connection really. doesn't matter how old or young they are if a connection is there its probably worth looking into.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Zeppelin said:


> In other countries, like Saudi Arabia and India, families want to have more women than men sometimes, because they marry off them at a young age which gets the family a 'brides price', which is usually like a lot of money, or valuable supplies like goats. So if a family where to have 3 women and 1 man, they would have to pay 1 brides price, but get 2 brides price in return, so they pretty much make money.
> 
> This practice is wrong, but it's still present in many countries. Usually the family signs the rights to the bride away at a very young age so the marriage age difference is big.


Yeah, that is generally wrong.

The reason why I said 21-39 is because of life experiences. That generally is the space where I am, because I've had very little college (due to SA), and my life generally stopped after high school, at around age 23. It freeze framed, because of my SA.

I think people who are on the same ladder, mature wise, should partner. It shouldn't matter what their ages are, unless, of course, it's illegal.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

So, I feel like I majorly derailed this guys thread. I just really hate when a-holes like Euripides bring up sexist 'evolutionary psychology' bunk. Anyway, at this point I think we all agree that it's more a societal thing than a biological one so I'm stepping out of this thread.



diamondheart89 said:


> The results of patriarchy in practice.


I love you!


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

It would be wrong for me, I would feel that I am in some way holding back someone a decade younger than me. They should be going out, having fun, enjoying their youth, rather than going at my pace.

I've lived my youth, and while I have not let it go in entirety I am not the same person. Experiences shape us all, and even ten years can be a significant change. Thankfully, I'm married so I don't have to worry about such things. If my wife were to leave me, then I would try to find someone my own age that connects to me.

I also understand, a lot of younger people think they have seen so much in their lives, that they believe they know as much as people ten, twenty, even beyond that their senior. I think they have a lot yet to experience, and those years will mold them to be a much different person.

So, I would have to say I don't think it is right. But then, I also acknowledge that is none of my business so long as it is consenting adults.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> Yeah, that is generally wrong.
> 
> The reason why I said 21-39 is because of life experiences. That generally is the space where I am, because I've had very little college (due to SA), and my life generally stopped after high school, at around age 23. It freeze framed, because of my SA.
> 
> I think people who are on the same ladder, mature wise, should partner. It shouldn't matter what their ages are, unless, of course, it's illegal.


Yes, but the question is, is an emotionally stunted 31 equal to a normal 18-21 year old? Of course in the real world, people disregard all kinds of red flags and jump into relationships, but if we are going to go all the way back to evolutionary psychology to try and justify things, well, it doesn't look too bright for any one of us - considering we all have a debilitating mental illness which relegates us to the lowest portion of the natural selection totem pole. This is exactly why I think jumping on the "evolution caused this" excuse is pretty much ridiculous in such contexts, since if we rely solely on that justification, every frustrated virgin on here should accept their genetic failings and surrender to natural selection and stop trying to mess up the gene pool for future generations. No use cherry picking what evolution has programmed humanity to do....right?

I hope you see my point about why using evolution as justification for certain predilections whilst ignoring it in all other contexts is kind of lame.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

diamondheart89 said:


> Yes, but the question is, is an emotionally stunted 31 equal to a normal 18-21 year old? Of course in the real world, people disregard all kinds of red flags and jump into relationships, but if we are going to go all the way back to evolutionary psychology to try and justify things, well, it doesn't look too bright for any one of us - considering we all have a debilitating mental illness which relegates us to the lowest portion of the natural selection totem pole. This is exactly why I think jumping on the "evolution caused this" excuse is pretty much ridiculous in such contexts, since if we rely solely on that justification, every frustrated virgin on here should accept their genetic failings and surrender to natural selection and stop trying to mess up the gene pool for future generations. No use cherry picking what evolution has programmed humanity to do....right?
> 
> I hope you see my point about why using evolution as justification for certain predilections whilst ignoring it in all other contexts is kind of lame.


That's as much of a mess as people who argue that it's specifically because people want to delete them from the gene pool, that they are virgins. I even saw one guy in a documentary on loveshyness try to blame the government.

I wouldn't say it's all that. My problem isn't looks. It isn't my penis size. It isn't my personality; people say I'm nice, friendly, smart, and caring. It's not my social status; as a musician, I should be getting chicks...hell, I should have groupies!

It's my shyness and social anxiety. But I was born shy; for as long as I can remember, I've been soft spoken and avoided eye contact and social interactions. I actually think I'm more shy than socially anxious, which is a problem, because you can cure SA, but how do you cure shyness and introversion?

And I know two women, who are good looking, who are always complaining about how guys never want to be with them. They are also introverts, so maybe it's because of that? If they didn't live so far away, I'd invite them out for coffee or something, and maybe romance would blossom.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

If we really followed what evolution has led us to...we'd all pop out a kid every 2 to 4 years from age 16-20 or so.


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

Gwynevere said:


> So, I feel like I majorly derailed this guys thread. I just really hate when a-holes like Euripides bring up sexist 'evolutionary psychology' bunk. Anyway, at this point I think we all agree that it's more a societal thing than a biological one so I'm stepping out of this thread.


Well, thanks for the compliment  I should like to point out however that I am a human rights law student, have written feminist/gender history studies and have had a staunch feminist for a girlfriend. I am completely for equality like any sensible being would be and I am well aware of the developments around the world. I might be an 'a-hole' in many ways but where this is concerned, I like to think not. You seem to have missed my point or perhaps I didn't explain very well, as does tend to happen. But fair enough.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't judge such people unless one of them is underage. As long as everybody is legal it's none of my business.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

I have seen 60 year old white dude with Asian girl in her 20s


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

Males are attracted to fertility, (usually starting from ages 16 and peaking at age 26 in women) I think if you are a bachelor in your 30s or late 30s with good money and a nice life going on I don't see any reason why you shouldn't date women in their prime if you can. Girls Are Tighter Than Women (In all forms):


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

^ I wouldn't be attracted to a girl who dressed like that, but yes, generally younger women are more attractive. 

I just wish I hadn't wasted my time, in my 20's, when I could have been out sowing my wild oats.


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> ^ I wouldn't be attracted to a girl who dressed like that, but yes, generally younger women are more attractive.
> 
> I just wish I hadn't wasted my time, in my 20's, when I could have been out sowing my wild oats.


Did you study a career? Are you making good money? Are you independent? Are you in shape? How is your future looking as far as finances go, etc? How is your life style like? If you get your things flowing you can date any girl unless you are like 60 years old and an absolute mess

Edit: Also she is not dressed shes literally half naked lol, just trying to prove a point that girls have tighter, more ripe skin than women


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

extremly said:


> just trying to prove a point that girls have tighter, more ripe skin than women


http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_dgixISi4r...AAA14/XQKbuwx-KK8/s1600-h/arnold_then_now.jpg

Cuz clearly older men are more attractive right?


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

extremly said:


> Did you study a career?


I am studying computer programming, and will be graduating soon. I've already done some work in that field.



> Are you making good money?


Not employed right now. I think I'll take a retail job soon, if I can get one, but those are always tough for my SA.



> Are you independent?


Used to be. It's kind of hard being independent when you live at home and have SA. I've lived on my own twice, though, from 2005-2006, and from 2009-2011.



> Are you in shape?


No, but I have a gym membership. That is my goal for 2014.



> How is your future looking as far as finances go, etc?


Depends on whether I get my music career and my other career (computers) together. I can't depend on retail for the rest of my life.



> How is your life style like?


I'm not going to answer this, because I'm way too antisocial and trying to change that. Ask me again in a year, when I try to get more socially active.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Gwynevere said:


> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_dgixISi4r...AAA14/XQKbuwx-KK8/s1600-h/arnold_then_now.jpg
> 
> Cuz clearly older men are more attractive right?


You're posting a picture of a 30 year old man, vs a 70 year old man. Of course the 30 year old man is more attractive.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> You're posting a picture of a 30 year old man, vs a 70 year old man. Of course the 30 year old man is more attractive.


My intention was not to compare you to an elderly man, I was simply responding to extremly's claim that younger women are sexier - younger ANYONE is sexier.


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

Gwynevere said:


> Cuz clearly older men are more attractive right?


Well I will just say that prostitution is not considered the oldest profession in the world because women have iron clad rules of what they consider "attractive".


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

This girl is still ravishing at 32.










So is Jennifer Love Hewitt, at 36:










I think it really depends on how good your genetics are. I actually look better now than I did from 23-29. But I looked best from 16-20...if only I had realized it.


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> I am studying computer programming, and will be graduating soon. I've already done some work in that field.


Great to hear, stick to programming I'm not sure how old you are but, if you can land a good job in that field (and they are hiring a lot and paying pretty well) you can save for a couple of years (2-5 years) and have a nice lump sum of money to either set up some businesses or increase your life style (move out, set up a nice place, have better vacations, wardrobe and overall more money to play around) just focus and understand your goal. What languages are they teaching you in your programming major? Php? Python?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

On dating sites the guys in their 20s are waaaay more attractive than the guys in their 30s. I guess it might be partially because all the better looking guys get snatched up quickly and are out of the dating market.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

extremly said:


> Great to hear, stick to programming I'm not sure how old you are but, if you can land a good job in that field (and they are hiring a lot and paying pretty well) you can save for a couple of years (2-5 years) and have a nice lump sum of money to either set up some businesses or increase your life style (move out, set up a nice place, have better vacations, wardrobe and overall more money to play around) just focus and understand your goal. What languages are they teaching you in your programming major? Php? Python?


Javascript, Visual Basic Code, PHP, ASP.NET, SQL Server, XHTML 5 with CSS, etc.

I've actually been bouncing around college campuses for the past 8 years. I enrolled in 2005 at a major University, and dropped out for the first time. Went back in 2009, dropped out in 2010. Returned in 2011, and now have almost completed half of a Bachelors.

SA is terrible for this. I would drop out of classes and not go, because I thought everyone was judging me, and I was having panic attacks in class.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I actually hope that I'll become famous with my music, and will be able to do what I love without having to code for a living.

Hey, a guy can dream, right? Problem is, so many musicians out there, trying to compete. It's more competitive than computer programming. 

I should join a band.


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

^ Well I wish you luck. and don't give up again man. Finish it and keep progressing. Nothing is permanent. Making money as a programmer may be the first step to something better, just have a plan and stick through it


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Zeppelin said:


> In other countries, like Saudi Arabia and India, families want to have more women than men sometimes, because they marry off them at a young age which gets the family a 'brides price', which is usually like a lot of money, or valuable supplies like goats. So if a family where to have 3 women and 1 man, they would have to pay 1 brides price, but get 2 brides price in return, so they pretty much make money.
> 
> This practice is wrong, but it's still present in many countries. Usually the family signs the rights to the bride away at a very young age so the marriage age difference is big.


1-Women in saudi arabia are more than men:b

2-The age change every 10~15 years, recent years =early 20's

3-Well, most of that money will be spent on clothes! lol:b and sometimes the girl family is the one who pay

If the girl family don't ask for money,,,* he will never ever respect her!*:yes


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

This is something that I want to say I'm okay with, because I don't see how age is supposed to change what we're attracted to but I can't help but cringe when I see 40 and 50 year old men and women at work hit on the younger 20+year olds. One lady told one of the doctors that she wants to f*** him in front of everyone and it was so creepy and awkward. Yet if it were a young woman most would think it was hot.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Nothing, dated someone 10 years my senior. Life experience is more important. We both didnt have much relationship experience.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Nothing is wrong.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I saw an old man with a young girl once. I thought it was father and daughter until they started to hold hands.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Whatever floats there boat they're not hurting anybody...unless they actually hurt somebody :um


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm 18 and my girlfriends 15, and we both ****ing love each other no matter what.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

^ Is it legal in Nebraska?


----------

